# I need a new car for under 6k$



## Speedracer6 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok guy so some of you know who I am but for those who don't I'm a 17 year old who lives in north VA......

So I looked at a car today, but dint get to teat drive it. It was a 1993 3000gt vr4 non-turbo... It looks alright some dents but it's w.e I can fix those myself

Car info:
- 1993
-mitsubishi
- 3000gt vr4 non- turbo
-110,000k miles
-$1,800
-intake
-v6
-automatic

So I looked at the car I liked it somewhat but I don't know much about it and I can't really find any good info online anywhere about it.
I would like to know everything about the car. Like
-is it a good deal.
-how long should I expect it to last
-how long does the engine and transmission usually last
Pretty much anything I need to know before I look any further at buying it... Like pros and cons about the car too....


Please write as much as possible the u know about it thank you and please do it ASAP thanks  

So yeah I looked


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure but the 3000gt vr4 should be a turbo. Twin turbo in fact....my son had the same car in a Dodge Stealth Twin Turbo. Back away from it!! The drive train is prone to failure due to the viscous coupling. The mileage you have reported should mean that the owner has replaced the "very weak" link in the driveline.....if not, the car has been babied and will need a major repair soon. Many other things can go wrong....the shock controls have very small wires that will break and cause fault codes. Nice looking car but stay away!!


----------



## Speedracer6 (Jul 19, 2011)

I mean I don't really want a turbo anyways because I wanna keep insurance prices low due to job loss in the family and my parents are also paying for my brothers 2003 Honda si 2dr hatchback... So I wanna be respective and keep costs low


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why should your parents paying for insurance for you? You want a car you need to be responsible for all costs.

$1,800 you are most likely getting something between a junker and beater.

Have you checked places like Kelly Blue Book, New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book , as to value?

BG


----------



## Speedracer6 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well see I am gonna pay I'm not one of those kids who dont. I actually hate asking my parents for money or anything really. I buy my own stuff .. But my limit isn't really 1800 it's just the price o that car...


----------



## Speedracer6 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok so that car is a no go.. Had to much rust on the bottom


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

If insurance is such an issue for you why dont you take a list of cars you like and call your insurance guy. They can tell you exactly what it's going to cost you. You seem to be stuck on stereotypes of insurance costs. Your driving record and amount of coverage (full insurance vs liability only) and the value of the car will be your biggest variables. A kid with a clean record and a older turbo Porsche will pay less than a bad record and a newer Honda. Especially if you owe money on the Honda and need full coverage. Point is to see where you stand then make a decision. The turbocharged sports car you really want might only cost you $5 extra per month vs a boring camry. Then buy the best one you can find. Looking at cars you don't know much about just because it's in your price range may cost you more in the first year then buying the best one you have researched. You may have to drive to other cities to find the right one too


----------

